# Penn #49 drag question



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

Question for all the old Penn reel folks. I recently acquired a NOS Penn #49 Super Mariner. Spooled it with 535 yds of 25# test, filled to ¼” below the spool rim but sufficient for me.

I was playing with it (who doesn’t play with a new reel!) and can not get the drag to where I feel it should be. By this I mean it doesn’t have the stopping power I feel it should. Cranking the star as far as I can it will hold but I feel there should be more drag hold. 

I took it apart and oiled it all up nice and happy; it was dry but absolutely pristine inside. Drag is about the same, can’t set it hard enough to stop much. For comparison, it has the amount of drag I would use on 8# line. Is there any way to tighten up or make the drag harder? I played with the star knob, moving it up and down a turn or so and that didn’t do much.

Maybe new washers or letting them soak up some oil? Can I add a washer above or below the gear? The gear has pretty close tolerance to add much but a slim washer might be possible. I’d like to get it to where I can put stopping pressure on something.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I would replace the drag*

washers and am not sure they should be lubed.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

I did some research and you are correct, the drags should not be lubed. I did rub them with my oily cloth to remove the black crud that was imbedded. It was like a thin, rough flaky crust. I can wipe them with some alchohol tonight to take that off.

The drag did improve a little last night with the oil on the washers. But, that also could have been due to the 2 drinks it took to take it appart and put it back together. :beer: 

I ordered a new fiber washer and 3 new drag washers today. Hopefully these will help!

Woody


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

You can get the ht-100's for that reel,will make a huge difference. Then set drag with a scale prior to fishing. When you store the reel release all drag presure as this will keep the drags from sticking.:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You don't want to oil the washers. That will cause a sticky drag 9 times out of 10. Shimano or Cal's drag grease is what you want to use. A very thin coat at that. I usually apply a gob with my fingers and work it into the fibers (carbon fiber or HT100 type material) and them wipe the surface off with a paper towel or rag. All of my drags are done that way and they are nice and smooth with plenty of pressure to be applied.


----------

